# hi Mike NML and UKJOHN



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi Mike NML and UK John how are you? I am postingthis message as a separate post.Mike thansk for your earlier reply on the main board. Ye im far away from the line of control. LOL!!Asyou and John know im on hoemoapthy since februray of this year. SO far as i have mentioned earlier anxiety is less, panic none, irritability less, anger less.But physical change has not yet come as expected. Well i do have more energy then when i was on regular meds. But no increase in weight so far.Doc says intestines arent absorbing food as i got IBS. Meds are working but its gonna take time . No time frame he does not give. AS regards to food he advised for a bland diet.Mike I know you have your research clinic(sorry for lack of better term..I am working also..)Do you think since the mental change has come physical change may follow? We all know the mind-gut connection .I have asked this question to my doc which is first meaning the anxiety causes IBS or IBS causes anxiety He said its a tough call but anxiety is a FACTOR in IBS and in ulcerative colitis.Well sometimes on rare occassion s i eat a little spicy food and the reaction is immediate the next day.Well will doing a complete OVERHAUL of my diet program help me? I do notice i feel better when i am on bland food.UKJohn and Mike doc has recommended protien supplement. Honey is also on th eMENU one tspoon with water .Mike do you belive in your experience thats once the mental effect has taken place the physical will (should) follow or ithe IBS in some cases purely PHYSICAL CONDITION? Will the diet change help me put on weight?The doc said i will be able to eat everything onc i get BETTER.I have also taken the opinions of other docs noone gives a time frame but says my abe 6-9 months is ok.What has been your experiences at LEAP -- I know folks have had success at yr center. But as mosyt of them are on convention medicines like ZOLOFT for anxiety or BUSPAR (well some of them are) And if thei r food sensitivities are eliminated what have been th eresults?Specifically with IBS-C type patients?Sure there is remission on prescription med s but relapses do occur HAs the intestinal capacity to absorb nutrition so weak that weight gaining is difficult? for IBS- C folks like me?I dont have any reason not to belive my doc as the progress has been good as compared to convention meds.As i said the quantum of my GETTING BETTER IS WEIGHT GAIN which has not happned in the last 10 yeras well it did briefly but then relapsed again.I will look forward to your detailed post and analysis if you both may.ThanksTake careGary(in INDIA)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi hwo r u ? BUMP JUST checkin will be on the board later take caregary (in INDIA)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary,Hello. Have had a busy few weeks, so haven't been on the bb boards for a while. Just seen this message; how are you getting on with everything now? Any progress? Any weight gain?will look out for your posting.rgdsJohn


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes gary I've been wondering how you are doing.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi MikeNLM, UKJohn and frostbite How are you all doing? I am doing ok.As you all know I started HOMEOPATHY in februaryanxiety is downi m much calmermy meds im takin are:4white pills 3 times day1/4 tspoon of white powder 3 times a dayone doze everythree day when i see my doc2 dozes of white pills 2 times dayAs far as physical change i look better than last year.WEight gain i m now 50kgs weight gain of like 4kgs(4x2.2lbs =11lbs)I do not know if thats a significant weight gainUKJohn i m gonna wait for your response.My doc doesnt give me a time framewhat about yr doc Ukjohn?do post ur repliesthankstake caregary(in INDIA


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:Great news. You are finally starting to gain some weight and your improvement continues. How are the abdominal pains are they also getting better?


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Gary, Frostbite,Good to hear from you both again. Gary, glad to hear you seem to be making progress. Weight gain is a positive sign. I know you say you feel a lot calmer, have people around you commented on that? What about the abdominal pain you've mentioned previously?I said on the homeopathy bb it was a good 6-7 months before i really began to see signs of improvement -weight gain, feeling better within yourself etc etc. Is now almost exactly one year since i first saw my homeopath. Last 3-4 weeks have been fantastic -have been able to eat/drink what i want and 99% of the time have suffered no side effects at all. Lot more energy as well. When i look back to how i was 11/12 months ago, cannot believe the difference. Just hope this continues -don't want to say too much too soon.At the moment i go and see my homeopath once a month. Out of interest, how often do you see yours?Frostbite, know you said a few months ago you were thinking of trying homeopathy again -any news?Will keep an eye out for both your postings,take care,John


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UK John and Frostbite how r u all doin?I mdoin Ok.No abdominal pains well a lot less unless i mess up with spicy food.i may measure my weight again.UKJohn Yea people have noticed that but they r not saying .i see my doc 3 times a week as he changes some medicines while others he keeps constant. u know what i mean.I asked him gain for a time frame he said another 3-4 months .Anxiety is way down i m calm and cheerfulsad feelings r down but not all gonehe says meds r gonna change my "constitution" meaning my mind and personality.Energy level is good If u dont mind me asking how much weight did u gain?So u can eat anything now?Spicy stuff too?My doc has told me as of now no spices or alcoholhe advised me to take honey in morning advised me to cut smokin and teaother than its kool.frost biet have u thoght of tryin h'pathy gain?so much for nowtake care regardsGary in india


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary and John:I am still considering trying homeopathy again but I won't make that decision for the next couple of months. I am currently seeking out advice wrt my situation and looking for a practioner that is closer to where I live. I have already spoken to one homeopath and will probably contact another one who is a few hrs away. In addition I am planning to e mail at least one other practioner who was interested is hearing what happened to me. As I said before my experience was not like yours. The both of you seem to be experiencing what homeopathy is suppose to do. John it sounds like you are close to having your current condition resolved and Gary you are well on your way.I am not sure if homeopathy will be able to help me because of what the initial homeopathic treatment did to me. For this reason I am also looking into Traditional Chinese Medicine as an alternative or just accepting the way I am and moving on. I let you know what I plan to do. All the best.


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello Gary and Frostbite,Good to see your postings. Gary, i lost approx 10kgs during my first 3-4 months on homeopathy and have put approx half of that back on since then. My homeopath has never told me not to eat certain foods. He has always told me to eat what i want, also drink what i want as well(alcahol, tea included). I did find at first i did sufferthe next day after drinking alcahol, but this problem seemed to go away after at the start of the year(approx 4 months after starting homeopathy).Questions for you Gary. Do you feel where you are at now with the homeopathy, that your overall condition has improved from before you started homeopathy?Frostbite, keep me updated if you decide to give homeopathy another go.Take care allJohn


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi Uk John and Frost biteUKJOHn i m defintely better then when i was on "regular" or "allopathic" meds .i started in febthis year so its lik e 7 monthsMy condition has defintely improved !!Its not a "placebo" as soem ppl on the main BB claim to be.Im much calmer relaxed cheerful less confrontational although ocassionally i do get angry AALso anxious sumtimes Well i do have relapse meaning sumtimes pain in intestines like todaybut nuthin i cant handle My doc said "relapses" may occur but thats ok.weight i m gonna measure today will let u knowmy doc told me its gonna be another 4 months i gotta take meds.what does yr doc say?any tiem frame? b4 u r off meds?will post later lookin fwd to y r poststake careregardsGary (in INDia)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi folksHi UK JOHN and frostbite how are you all doing?UKJohn my doc was out of town anyways his wife who is a homeopath too was there so i had to talk to her and get my medicines too.i measured my weight again its 50kgs last time it was 48kgs i gained 2 kgsUKJohn i have a question do u think i m gonna gain more weight as my "treatment" progresses.My docs wife said she is gonna give me a syrup - homeopathic one to help digestion and increase appetite. My doc says i gotta continue meds for like 4-5 months so it may be a year in all.whats your take on my comments.what does your doc say?TIME FRAME?what about your weight?are u gaining weight?Well as i said im 5'10" and underweight because of IBS.I am not sure if my doc is helping me regarding the weight issue. SUre mental level change is there.but doc says weight gain will be slow and then i can eat all foods but not now.will look forward to your posts.take careregardsgary (in india)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello Gary,Sounds as though you are continuing to improve - good news. Re the weight/appetite thing -i think i said on the homeopathy bb board that i had 4 months of very little appetite after starting the homeopathic course and as a result lost quite a bit of weight. It wasn't until about 7 months that i started to gain back some of the weight i had lost. Appetite back to normal since then.My homeopath has never stated a time frame for a cure -he has always said the length of time a body takes to heal itself is different in everyone. To be honest, would have had serious doubts about trying homeopathy if i had known it would take a year to get to the point i am at now. The last 4-5 weeks though, have been the best i have been for about 2.5 years with my ibs -i've been able to eat/drink what and as much as i have wanted and have suffered very, very little reaction and so am very positive about the whole thing now.Have my next appointment later in the week. Your doc certainly has a different way of treating me from mine -i have never had to take a variety of meds on a daily basis. Just the one tablet/remedy taken when he gives me a new remedy and then a series of booster tablets over my following 2/3 visits(normally 1 a day for 2-3 days after my visit -just enough to remind my body of the original remedy).You sound as though you feel positive things are happening to you as a result of your treatment, so thats all that matters. As i've said, its taken a year to be where i am at know -would say i am 90-95% there, but am always mindful of relapses(happened a few months ago a couple of times), so don't want to say too much too soon. Things are looking good though.Keep me updated on your progress,rgdsJohn


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Fao Gary and Frostbite,Wondering what your progress has been since my last posting? Gary, how are you getting on with the homeopathy? Frostbite, have you decided on whether to give homeopathy another go?rgdsJohn


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UkJohn Frostbite and folks how ru ?sorry been busy with workProgress has been steadyas i said mentalchang ehas been dfinite now im lookin for physicalchangei did se my doc i told him i have gaind like 6kgs aftr 7months i talkd to him for gaining more weight4days back he has given me more meds.three syrup bottlesthree bottles of white pills and white powdertob etaken in combinationh said i have acid indigestion tooone syrupis for blood purifyingoneis bon strenghteningone is for constipation and indigestionhe said effec should be in sumdaysUKjohn ru able to eat anything now?i cant stillnospicy foodalcoholwhat about weight gain?u rIBS -D type rite?im IBS-Cmy mind is calmmost of the time anger is lessirritability islessanxiety is lesstimeframe as i said is like 3-4months moreUkJohn does type of food we intake imp whn takinhomeopathy treatmentit is a su knwo on conventional medsmydoc says i will be able to eat all food after somemonthsi have spent lotta money and last week i had to pay xtra for nw medssomuch for nowiwill check yr poststak careregrdsGary


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello Gary,Apologies for not responding to your previous thread. Have been really busy with work and various things.How are you getting on now with everything? In answer to your questions, i suffered with ibs d type. Can now eat and drink anything i like and in the quantities i like. Generally can do this without any problems, although i still suffer reaction at times. Strange thing is, i can eat a certain food one day without any reaction, and the next time i eat the same food, i suffer some form of reaction. Main thing i have noticed over the last few weeks is my energy levels seem to be down. Have felt really tired and no amount of sleep seems to help. Generally see my homeopath once a month, so will bring this up with him at my next apt next week.Let me know how you are getting on,rgdsJohn


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Gary and John:I have been away for the a few months and have not had time to post.Gary it sounds like you are continuing to improve. I hope your IBS is completely resolved with a few more months of treatment. I definitly have been impressed with your progress so far.John sorry to hear you are not feeling all that well. Hopefully your homeopath will be able to take care of it.As for me, I will not be making any decisions about giving homeopathy another try until the new year. I still need to do some more searching.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UKJohn and frostbite how are you folks?UkJohnits kool i know work can be busy i got busy with work too.My progress has beengood but iwould like to say that im not yet 100% recovered.its beenlike 10months sincei started the treatment.these r the observations:anxiety lessanger reduced but not gone away completelypanic attacks no moredepression and irritibality - reduced to large xtentweight change-- i was 45kgs in summer like in aprilnow im 56kgs stillunderwieght but better.im careful as to what i eat doc says it sgonna still take like 4months moremy energy levelis ok better than before.imgonntake upthe weight subject with my doc.what does yr doc say regarding your progress.keep me posted frostbite well thansk for yr commenst appreciate iti gotta worktake caregary in india


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Gary and Frostbite,Happy New Year to you both. Checking to see how you are both getting on? Frostbite, have you decided to give homeopathy another go again? Gary, how are you progressing since your last posting?Last month or so for me has been great - very little discomfort or d attacks. I was in Australia during December -suffered a couple of d attacks whilst over there(actually took immodium for the first time in 18mths to stop it). Have also found that travelling long haul seems to adversely affect how my stomach is during the days following a long flight. Don't know if you guys have found this if you have flown long haul at all? As i said though, since getting over jetlag, stomach has been great -not completely 100%, certainly in the high 90's though. Fingers crossed i haven't posted this too soon!Will be good to hear how you are both getting on,will keep a look out for your postings,RgdsJohn


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Gary and UKJohn:I have been away for the last few months and just got back last week. I apologies for not posting a reply sooner but I had limited access to the internet when I was away and I have been quite busy.John I haven't flown for many years. I prefer to keep my feet close to the ground now and usually travel by car. I just returned from another one of my 3 day 3500 km trips across part of Canada. I use to enjoy the drive but not so much now. I am glad to hear you are both improving on the treatment. I am still sitting on the fence wrt returning to homeopathy for an answer to my problems. I still want to contact a few other practitioners before giving it another try. I will keep you posted.PS All the best for the new year.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hiUKJohn and frostbite how are you . i have not been here on this site lately. i amstill on homeopathy way better. i asked my doc about the timeframe he said it may take 2yrs for chronic ibs. as eric hasmentioned many times on bb mind plays abig part in IBS consciosuly and subconsciously.UKjohn how is yr treatment and progress?any better?let meknwothru thsipostfrostbite ru seeing a homeopath nowincanada?keepmepostedthankstakecaregary inindia


----------

